# Slingshot challenges



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I have enjoyed using the ISCOR challenges when starting to learn shooting the slingshot but for my personal goals i would like to become more accurate over longer distances as well as developing consistency. Also I wanted more variation within the challenges so I can have many short term goals to help improve my skills. 

With that in mine I made a my own challenges chart.










Very nerdy, I know, but i din't actually make myself any medals... yet.

Basic premise is each distance has 3 target sizes (bronze for 10cm, silver 5cm and gold for 2.5cm) 
Within those there are additional ranks (stars) for streaks, i.e. 10/10 is 1* up to 20/20 which is 3*

I don't for 1 minute think i will be hitting a 2.5cm target 20/20 @ 25m anytime soon (probably ever) but as they say, aim for the stars and you may just hit the moon.

Any opinions and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I like it! It's very hardcore though - even at 10m getting 10/10 on a 2.5cm target is not so easy. Maybe spreading out this difficulty might be easier for someone to get into it and start working towards a really difficult tier like 20/20 on the tiny target at 25m...

So maybe if the first tiers were 7/10, or 12/15 and get harder as distance increases?

Also, increasing distance might be practically difficult for some shooters who don't have that physical capacity where they shoot. Increasing hit rate percentage and decreasing target size is definitely more accessible. I enjoy shooting longer ranges myself, but it might exclude some shooters...

I'm assuming you want to share this with other shooters as well... I think we all have an idea in our minds of what we can hit at each distance, but having it in tiers would make it easier to assess progress.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

karaolos said:


> I like it! It's very hardcore though - even at 10m getting 10/10 on a 2.5cm target is not so easy. Maybe spreading out this difficulty might be easier for someone to get into it and start working towards a really difficult tier like 20/20 on the tiny target at 25m...
> 
> So maybe if the first tiers were 7/10, or 12/15 and get harder as distance increases?
> 
> ...


Yes could do some kind of percentage of shots system (bronze 70%, silver 80% and gold 100%)


----------

